# Are Flat Pedals Safer?



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Are flat pedals safer than clipless? If they are, and I think they would be, I should switch to flat pedals because my bones are old and fragile. I've read a lot about flat pedals vs clipless and I don't recall reading much about the differences in safety, I recently switched to flats while I recover from hip replacement surgery and my cheap little road bike flats are ok but good flats would be much better. I love clipless for climbing steep hills but other than that, they are overkill for me. If flats are better at preventing falls on trails, I will buy good flats and make a permanent switch to them. 

Thanks!


----------



## centershot (Nov 21, 2008)

I have more scars on my shins from the pegs on flat pedals than clipless........I think if you are used to the clipless then they are safe (maybe safer) in most conditions.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

You can dab quicker in flats, but I end up dabbing more often on flats (perhaps I just dab more often on flats because I'm forced to try not to when clipped in). I really don't have a lot of cuts on my shins, I went through that on BMX bikes. Personally, I think it's pretty much a horse a piece if you're not at the bleeding edge.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I have more (and older and nastier) scars from clipless pedals. I've been cut by platform pedals (somewhat often), but they've been minor in comparison.

Now, "safer" in this context will depend on specifics. If you're a bleed risk, platforms are probably going to make you bleed more. For me, I get cut by the pins more often when pushing the bike (and the pins catch my calf muscles, not my shins). Whether you get it on the shins will depend on a number of other factors - quality/grip of your shoes, whether you're using good technique on your platform pedals, and whether you're getting air (accidental or intentional). Keep in mind that the pins often get sharper with use as they wear some. You'll scratch them on rocks and whatnot, and when you get those pins sharpened up, it won't take much contact between the pins and your skin to give you a bleeder.

If you're talking about putting a foot down, then that's generally easier to accomplish with platforms. When you have the pedals weighted, your feet are pretty locked in. But the motion to get a foot off is more intuitive than with clipless. With clipless, there's a definite learning curve to the motion to get out of your pedals and get a foot down. I don't know anyone who has gone through that learning curve without at least one slow speed tip-over because they couldn't get out of their pedals.

Keep in mind that we're talking about mountain biking, here. "safety" is very relative


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Probably "dangerous" in different ways. If you ride a lot of chunk, or get air, your feet are somewhat more likely (not much, but somewhat) to come off flats. And the pins can tear you up, as noted.

Depending on how well your "clips" are adjusted, and how adept you are at disengaging from them, they could be more dangerous in a fall/crash, or your feet could come off.

There's some "skill" in riding both types of pedals. Assuming you're equally skilled at riding and adjusting the pedals, it's probably a wash.

I suppose if you have osteoporosis or an orthopedic condition that makes your legs susceptible to a "torquing" kind of injury, clipless might be inadvisable. But you can torque your leg pretty well with your foot planted on a platform, too.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Are platform pedals safer?

For me, yes. Because I'm not locked in when riding elevated features.

After riding clips for 27-ish years, I made the switch to platforms 9 months ago.

For performance riding, I much prefer clips. They allow me to not think about my feet coming off the bike. What a huge benefit.*

But for safety -- getting away from the bike quickly while in precarious situations -- platforms are superior. IME in every other way, platforms are inferior.
=sParty

*Another benefit to clips is being able to pull up with the rear foot while climbing extreme steeps. I still employ clips on my singlespeed because of this. Can't gear down... gotta use both up and down strokes to maintain forward motion sometimes. And of course I use clips on the road. I'm still looking for a professional roadie that rides platform pedals -- haven't found any yet.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

The flat pedals are all new to me. I have used clips on both road bike and mountain bike in the 90's. This new Trek Slash I'm going with flat pedals. I don't have a need to be clipped in for efficiency on dirt trails. On my road bike I will still use clips. I personally am of the opinion that the flat pedals will be much safer and versatile in an off road environment. Especially since I'm physically challenged as it is.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

There's not one clear answer to this question. It's more a matter of preference and proficiency. I've been riding clipless pedals since the early '90s - MTB and road. The feeling of my feet being connected to the bike is my comfort zone, and I have no problem getting my foot down as quickly as needed. That's what works for me. YMMV.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

Flats might be safer in some cases, but not to my work partner. In all fairness, he wasn't a vastly experienced rider at this time. His foot slipped off the pedal going over a small jump. Luckily he's an eye doc so he went to our office and stitched himself up. I ride flats on some bikes and clipless on others. There are pros and cons both ways.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

As far a big accidents that get you really hurt, I don't think either makes a difference.

I have zero issues getting out of clipless when I need to. I do have a lot of scars and have eaten sh!t from coming off a flat pedal.

The only place I find flats safer are on skinnys, and I largely avoid doing those now because the consequences of failure are bad either way.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I had more, bad crashes in clipless than I did on flats, but mostly because I used bad technique on the clipless pedals pulling up when bunnyhopping or needing a little lift and unclipping. With flats i have to ride with good technique or my feet just fly off the pedals. 

I have however caught my feet on rocks and roots more as I tend to stand mid foot on my flats vs balls of the foot with clipless so when riding technical climbs I will catch my toes on rocks and roots way more than on clipless. I usually just let the foot crush and get pulled over the obstacle and have yet to hurt myself but I know inevitably I will lose my balance and fall on a steep technical ascent and that will hurt me.

Kinda 50/50 for me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Would it be safer to ride a snowboard or skis in rough terrain with the bindings not engaged?


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for all of the input.

I am worried about breaking bones, not bleeding. I rode with toe clips for decades and I'm proficient with clipless but have little experience with flats. My riding is pretty mellow trails with no jumps and just an occasional log or rock cluster. Nevertheless, I fall occasionally and usually when I least expect it.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I rode clipless for 15 years before making the switch to flats. If you're a mellow recreational rider flats are the better choice. It will take some time to get used to them, and for the first 15-20 hours or so of riding your feet will come off when you don't want them to. Once you get past the transition period and figure out the technique, you shouldn't have any problem with feet bouncing off the pedals. But you will definitely be able to bail out easier than clipless. 

Biggest benefit is when you're on flats, you can literally just jump off the bike, backward or whatever, and push the bike away from you. You can often land on your feet and walk away from a crash. It's also easier to dab and catch yourself before you dump.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Whatever you are more comfortable using is safer. Changing from clipless to flats after many years of muscle memory or Visa versa is more dangerous IMO


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

dugt said:


> Are flat pedals safer than clipless? If they are, and I think they would be, I should switch to flat pedals because my bones are old and fragile. I've read a lot about flat pedals vs clipless and I don't recall reading much about the differences in safety, I recently switched to flats while I recover from hip replacement surgery and my cheap little road bike flats are ok but good flats would be much better. I love clipless for climbing steep hills but other than that, they are overkill for me. If flats are better at preventing falls on trails, I will buy good flats and make a permanent switch to them.
> 
> Thanks!


I rode clipless for a decade+ and then switched to flats about 14-15 years ago. I have not gone back to clipless. I love steep techy climbing and noticed no downside to flats. I like wearing "regular" shoes. Going down techy features I am not missing having my feet attached to the pedal and the only times I've had issues keeping my feet on the pedals going down were when either my pedal pins and/or shoes were worn out. If I take care of maintenance it doesn't happen. I feel safer on flats due to the ease of bailing for sure, but I don't see it as a lower performance option. My riding has only gotten stronger/better since I made the change.

I'm 53 and riding in Coastal BC on blue to black techy "all mountain" trails. I road trip to the UT/AZ desert.

Amongst the people I regularly ride with the split is about 80% flats and 20% clipless these days.

Since it's a [relatively] easy change I would give it a shot. Just make sure you try it for several months and buy a good set of pedals and shoes. A lot of people I see having issues with flats try using shitty pedals and shoes. No shock that doesn't make them happy.

If you give it a few months and don't like it you can go back knowing what the other side is like.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Is hiking trails safer than riding a mountain bike on trails?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I flip-flop back and forth, there's really no reason to be one or the other. I do tend to put the clipless pedals on before more rowdy trails.

I hate skinnies, I just do..


----------



## cvbrewer (Sep 9, 2020)

kpdemello said:


> Biggest benefit is when you're on flats, you can literally just jump off the bike, backward or whatever, and push the bike away from you. You can often land on your feet and walk away from a crash. It's also easier to dab and catch yourself before you dump.


This is my experience at my skill level. Years ago when I tried clipless, I was falling over and landing on rocks unnecessarily because I couldn’t unclip.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

dugt said:


> Thanks for all of the input.
> 
> I am worried about breaking bones, not bleeding. I rode with toe clips for decades and I'm proficient with clipless but have little experience with flats. My riding is pretty mellow trails with no jumps and just an occasional log or rock cluster. Nevertheless, I fall occasionally and usually when I least expect it.


My 50+ MTB-riding friend who crashes and hurts himself most often - including breaking bones - rides flats. Are those things related? Probably not.

I've had 3 crashes in the past year. Zero of them would have had a different outcome with different pedals.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

cvbrewer said:


> This is my experience at my skill level. Years ago when I tried clipless, I was falling over and landing on rocks unnecessarily because I couldn’t unclip.


That is the typical experience for people trying clipless. When you spend the time to get proficient at unclipping, tip-over incidents pretty much go away. I can't recall the last time I had one.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Jayem said:


> Would it be safer to ride a snowboard or skis in rough terrain with the bindings not engaged?


If you could stand on pins and drop your heels, maybe? Would it be safer to sit 90 degrees to the direction of travel on a bike and put two big straps over your feet in rough terrain? 

Honestly, experience on clipless makes it pretty easy to get your feet out when needed. And experience on flats plus good pedals/shoes and technique keeps your feet glued when you need it. When my front tire washes out my pedals and shoes don't matter.


----------



## BikeorSki4me1! (11 mo ago)

centershot said:


> I have more scars on my shins from the pegs on flat pedals than clipless........I think if you are used to the clipless then they are safe (maybe safer) in most conditions.


+1


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Cleared2land said:


> Is hiking trails safer than riding a mountain bike on trails?


Who cares? 
=sParty


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

I just can't imagine having my legs locked in place with clipless. I don't think my knees would handle it well.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

For me, riding clipless while mountain biking led to way too many times finding myself down in the dirt and rocks so I went to flat pedals quite some time ago. I still run clipless on my road bike and feel comfortable because the terrain (paved surface) is a bit more predictable.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> I just can't imagine having my legs locked in place with clipless. I don't think my knees would handle it well.


There's a considerable amount of float available in most pedals. I actually have more of an issue with my feet being 'locked' in place with platforms.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Thoughts on Flats with Clips in the middle? Mallet Pedals?


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

LarryMagoo said:


> Thoughts on Flats with Clips in the middle? Mallet Pedals?


Those are clipless pedals. With the pins properly setup, it makes them harder to unclip. The platforms do give you a better spot to put your feet on... IMO nothing more gained.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

Proper skills are safer. You can get hurt by either if you don't have the right skills for either type of pedal.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

My rational mind knows that once you've ingrained the technique of unclipping there's not a lot of difference between the two types of pedals in terms of safety, but try telling that to my lizard brain. I've tried to switch to clipless a bunch of times but always end up back on flats because I can't convince that irrational part of my brain of the above. One thing I do find is that for rowdy trails having the pedal axles aligned with the middle of my foot feels a lot better than the ball-of-the foot position you get with most clipless shoes. I always feel like I'm going to pull a calf muscle or an Achilles on them. I don't think I've seen a clipless setup that gets the axle that far back. YMMV of course because there are plenty of folks riding the gnarly stuff on clipless pedals that don't seem to have any issues. On the flip side, I don't have issues with my feet coming off the pedals even on the gnarliest terrain. I'm at least somewhat certain no one would consider me to be a mellow recreational rider. 😉

I did have a crash involving high speed contact with a stump recently where I think I probably would have broken my foot if I had been clipped in. The tradeoff was a 3" gash in my shin when the pedal came back to meet me after my foot got kicked off. There's always a tradeoff. 

So yeah, no definitive answer here. Whatever you feel most comfortable on I think would end up being the safest choice, because as we all know, this sport has a huge mental component. I'm way more likely to properly commit to stuff on flats which inherently makes crashing less likely. Someone else might feel better on clipless, same result.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

LarryMagoo said:


> Thoughts on Flats with Clips in the middle? Mallet Pedals?


They give you a little more stability/leverage in the rough and they are a little easier to clip back into. Do not ride these unclipped on the "platform" because you are afraid of the terrain though, that is the absolute worst thing to do with them and it is not how they are intended to be used. Often newer riders will say something like this, but it's a good way to crash bad.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> I flip-flop back and forth, there's really no reason to be one or the other. I do tend to put the clipless pedals on before more rowdy trails.
> 
> I hate skinnies, I just do..


This is exactly where I am at. I am fine on either and do go back and forth, but when I need to bring my A-game to really rough and challenging trails, I go for the clipless.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Jayem said:


> They give you a little more stability/leverage in the rough and they are a little easier to clip back into. Do not ride these unclipped on the "platform" because you are afraid of the terrain though, that is the absolute worst thing to do with them and it is not how they are intended to be used. Often newer riders will say something like this, but it's a good way to crash bad.


Yep, this is a worst-case scenario.


----------



## Eric F (May 25, 2021)

GKelley said:


> I just can't imagine having my legs locked in place with clipless. I don't think my knees would handle it well.


Proper setup and a little bit of float, and it's a non-issue.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

fly4130 said:


> Honestly, experience on clipless makes it pretty easy to get your feet out when needed. And experience on flats plus good pedals/shoes and technique keeps your feet glued when you need it. When my front tire washes out my pedals and shoes don't matter.


That is why I'm here. My front tire slid out, I went down hard on my hip and crushed it. As stated above, pedals had nothing to do with it. 

I still can't reach my clipless shoes velcro straps so I have to use slip on shoes and cheap pedals like these:











The good news is, they seem to work ok in my usual terrain. As long as I'm stuck wearing flat shoes, which are seem to be sticky enough, maybe I should give good flat pedals a try. 

I have no trouble unclipping from pedals but I have some paranoia that I won't unclip fast enough when I run out of steam on a steep section or in rocks or if a pedal snags a bush (that has happened to me). 

Based on all of the info here, I have reach a decision. Tomorrow I will ask my orthopod what he thinks. If he is neutral or tilts me toward flats, I will get some Stamp 7's. If I learn to like them by the time I could go clipless again, I will get good shoes for flat pedals. I can always switch back.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Nope










That was yesterdays lunch ride, ill spare you all the larger picture...

I was thinking about this today though, for obvious reasons.

When I ride clipless, I have a certain confidence on some trail areas, where I know my feet wont slip. Roots, little drops, etc. But anything where I feel I might have to dab or skinnies where getting out of the pedal needs to be fast, I panic, and then of course fall due to the panic.

When I ride flats, it is the opposite, I am confident in all sorts of sections id never ride with clipless, however I just cant seem to keep my feet planted on them on rough stuff or any sort of jump.

Should note that I have had clipless since 1995 and flats are just the last 2-3 years for me.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Another thought might be if like myself, you are transferring from hard enduro trails and technical single track on motorcycles. I imagine it makes going to a flat pedal a much easier transition.


----------



## klatekin (Oct 13, 2017)

I recently heard about a new type of pedal that uses magnets, could be a good middleground.
Edit: new to me


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

klatekin said:


> I recently heard about a new type of pedal that uses magnets, could be a good middleground.


Not new by any stretch of the imagination. not 100% sure about the benefits or drawbacks, they kinda get talked about every decade for a bit then fade away.


----------



## Gumby_rider (Apr 18, 2017)

Some skills (wheelie, manual, stoppie, endo pivot turn, rear wheel hop, etc) are safer to learn on flats and in a some riding situations, it's easier to bail on flats such as when you have to ditch the bike. quickly.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

My worst crashes were in clips. Broken wrist, broken ribs (Rider Down: Stripes Breaks Paw). 10 foot dive down a dry creekbed. Clipless not releasing right and screwing up my knee.

Also definitely have my share of scars from my flats too, but I'm not worried about being attached to the bike. I learned to ride in toe clips, but I think I'm going to stick with flats.

I've been tempted to go back to clipless for my short travel bike, mainly to keep myself honest to not doing something stupid with it, but I don't think I'm ready to reinvest in that and put the torque on my knee. But at the same time, it'll keep me to keep my hips facing forward (which has been a problem lately).. so we'll see.


----------



## justin70 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hard to say, but we do know everyone using flats is smart and attractive, and clipless riders are all idiots whose breath stinks. It's science.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@dugt the consistent reply for gateway flats is pick up some RaceFace Chesters, or DMR v11s. They have good pins and are not that expensive. Both will be light years better than the casual flats pictured. The pins will do damage to skin and fabric, but when properly placed on the soles of your shoes will be amazing.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

justin70 said:


> Hard to say, but we do know everyone using flats is smart and attractive, and clipless riders are all idiots whose breath stinks. It's science.


I was hoping for a science based answer that is that definitive about the correlation between bone safety and clipless vs flat pedals. 

Edit: However, I'm glad I asked the question. The real answer is, "Pick your poison" to some extent. This thread made me realize that I'm not a "Power user" of pedals. I don't need flats so that I can bail while trying to learn tricks. I don't need clipless to my feet from getting rattled off on a rocky decent or landing a jump. I just like clipless for climbing and I would like flats for getting a foot down faster. Tripods are relatively stable. At this point, I think I would rather risk scraping a shin on a flat pedal more than breaking my other hip because I can't bail fast enough. Part of my problem is I am optimistic and I don't give up until it is too late to unclip.

I've got this wild hare to get Stamp7's if I get flat pedals. They look real easy to maintain and I can get a pair for less than $100.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dugt said:


> I was hoping for a science based answer that is that definitive about the correlation between bone safety and clipless vs flat pedals.


Do you honestly think science defines anything in cycling?

Flats are in cause a few years back some world cup racers won with them, and now everyone needs them.
Clipless came in in the 90s cause a few world cup racers won on them and then everyone needed them.

That's it. There is nothing more scientific to it than group think psychology.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

justin70 said:


> Hard to say, but we do know everyone using flats is smart and attractive, and clipless riders are all idiots whose breath stinks. It's science.


And how about those of us who use both?
=sParty


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

klatekin said:


> I recently heard about a new type of pedal that uses magnets, could be a good middleground.
> Edit: new to me


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Sparticus said:


> And how about those of us who use both?
> =sParty


That goes against all that is holy!


----------



## Cookie_Monst3r (5 mo ago)

I was doing wheelies on the bike path with the kids after a ride and I flipped out. Thanks to the flats, I let the bike go and stood behind it, no sweat. With clips I would have crashed hard on my back, probably smashing an iphone in the process. Not mine but still... LOL!

So for trail riding, flats provide quick bail-out options over skinnies and other stunts. But for commuting (or if I was still racing) it's XT clip-in pedals all the way!

For flats, don't overspend. RaceFace Chesters offer everything you'll ever need. They're inexpensive, light and they last. Equivalent products are available from One-Up, Crank Brothers, DMR, Kona...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Klurejr said:


> Whatever you are more comfortable using is safer. Changing from clipless to flats after many years of muscle memory or Visa versa is more dangerous IMO


I rode flats the other day with my wife for the first time in forever. Some old triple traps from the late 80s from the parts bin. It was awkward and somewhat unsafe putting power down with a clip less style foot placement but we were going to a saloon after the ride and I didn't want to wear cycling shoes. I'm now looking at SPD sandals.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

milehi said:


> with a clip less style foot placement


Don't do that.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Like others have said, you need good shoes and pedals to give flats a fair shot.

Deity Deftraps are what I like for an affordable kick-ass pedal. Big platform that feels even bigger under your foot due to the non-beveled edges.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

kapusta said:


> Like others have said, you need good shoes and pedals to give flats a fair shot.
> 
> Deity Deftraps are what I like for an affordable kick-ass pedal. Big platform that feels even bigger under your foot due to the non-beveled edges.


I have a set of those...still waiting for spares prices to drop off from full retail. I don't feel like paying near the cost of a new set to service and replace pins. Otherwise, they're nice. Need new pins/service kit for wiggly spindle syndrome and lots of bent pins after ~1yr. My XTs have held up way better FWIW.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

noapathy said:


> I have a set of those...still waiting for spares prices to drop off from full retail. I don't feel like paying near the cost of a new set to service and replace pins. Otherwise, they're nice. Need new pins/service kit for wiggly spindle syndrome and lots of bent pins after ~1yr. My XTs have held up way better FWIW.


Pins? Really? Man, my OneUps just use m3 cap head bolts. I bought a few hundred for like a couple bucks.


----------



## sfride (12 mo ago)

I much prefer flats to clipless. Came from road biking background so I rode clipless pedals by default for 5 years on my mtb assuming that it was better and anyone riding flats just wasn't skilled enough to unclip quickly. Then decided to switch, and I have no plans to ever go back for general trail riding. It's definitely safer when riding riskier features, as it is so so so much easier to bail, even if you are very skilled at unclipping. Also forces good technique.

Oh and to prevent shinners, just wear a pear of knee/shin combo pads.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

smashysmashy said:


> Flats are in cause a few years back some world cup racers won with them, and now everyone needs them.
> Clipless came in in the 90s cause a few world cup racers won on them and then everyone needed them.
> 
> That's it. There is nothing more scientific to it than group think psychology.


 I think flats gained a lot of users when Five Tens released their first sticky-soled shoes. Before that, it was much harder to ride flats without losing your footing. When I first started, flat pedals were awful and there were no good shoes, so clipless was a must. Now, with good pedals and shoes, there's really not a big difference in terms of keeping your foot on the pedals with flats vs clipless.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

kpdemello said:


> I think flats gained a lot of users when Five Tens released their first sticky-soled shoes. Before that, it was much harder to ride flats without losing your footing. When I first started, flat pedals were awful and there were no good shoes, so clipless was a must. Now, with good pedals and shoes, there's really not a big difference in terms of keeping your foot on the pedals with flats vs clipless.


I'm looking at buying five tens this friday actually. We'll see if they are genuinely better than the shoes I already have, cause they don't stick for ****. haha.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

milehi said:


> I rode flats the other day with my wife for the first time in forever. Some old triple traps from the late 80s from the parts bin. It was awkward and somewhat unsafe putting power down with a clip less style foot placement but we were going to a saloon after the ride and I didn't want to wear cycling shoes. I'm now looking at SPD sandals.


What you need.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

dysfunction said:


> Pins? Really? Man, my OneUps just use m3 cap head bolts. I bought a few hundred for like a couple bucks.


I know. I need to get over to the hardware store and find something with smallish heads that fit proper-like (now where'd I put that caliper again?), but it was just easier to swap pedals. Still need bushings...$14/side + shipping.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Flats are probably safer, but I like being locked into my pedals when it gets chunky. 

I've been able to bail out with clips and avoid big crashes many times, but I've also come to a complete stop and fallen over b/c I couldn't unclip many times too.


----------



## sfride (12 mo ago)

smashysmashy said:


> I'm looking at buying five tens this friday actually. We'll see if they are genuinely better than the shoes I already have, cause they don't stick for ****. haha.


+1 to five tens. I have freerider pros and they are awesome.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

sfride said:


> +1 to five tens. I have freerider pros and they are awesome.


Unfortunately they aren't I stock at the store that sells them near me, so ill be ordering blind. Also, $180!

_cries_


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> Pins? Really? Man, my OneUps just use m3 cap head bolts. I bought a few hundred for like a couple bucks.


Yep, I think it was something like $7 for these on Amazon.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

kpdemello said:


> I think flats gained a lot of users when Five Tens released their first sticky-soled shoes. Before that, it was much harder to ride flats without losing your footing. When I first started, flat pedals were awful and there were no good shoes, so clipless was a must. Now, with good pedals and shoes, there's really not a big difference in terms of keeping your foot on the pedals with flats vs clipless.


Yeah, I was wearing my Van's high tops which are very flimsy.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

dysfunction said:


> Don't do that.


My first ride on flats since 1988. It was clips and straps pulled tight then onto clipless around '93


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Between my Ride Concepts Wildcat shoes and Raceface Aeffect pedals I'm pretty darn happy. Time will tell how good of a combo this is. I tested all my MTB gear on my road bike first and have to say these high top shoes disappear after I start pedaling.

I got the Raceface pedals at my local bike shop. I could not bring myself to purchase the nylon ones. I'm not looking at weight (obviously since I purchased the Trek Slash). The metal ones just felt so much stronger and balanced.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Anyone remember Shinburgers?


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

Now those are stout!!


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

What the heck?! I just now noticed I'm posting in the 50+ year old forum. LOL maybe that's why I'm relating to some of you. 61 here.....


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

Hmmm. It depends on your skill level and use case. 

The gnarlier it is the better flats perform by comparison.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

plummet said:


> Hmmm. It depends on your skill level and use case.
> 
> The gnarlier it is the better flats perform by comparison.


I can't imagine racing DH on flats but the majority does. I have to be connected to the bike.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

milehi said:


> I can't imagine racing DH on flats but the majority does. I have to be connected to the bike.


I raced dh with both back in the day dependent on the track. 

These days you can argue that a good flat pedal shoe and spikey pedal can offer a tighter connection because of the spd cleat float.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

milehi said:


> I can't imagine racing DH on flats but the majority does. I have to be connected to the bike.


I figure footpegs on dirt bikes have worked for years so I'm pretty hopeful these flat pedals are going to be a good choice for me. Of course I don't plan on any crazy downhill rocky singletrack on the edge of cliffs so there's that.

I am nowhere near top level rider and looking at this bike as strictly a fitness tool that will have enough suspension to be easy on my joints.


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Clips - fall over, get a scratch/bruise on your elbows

Flats - bounce off, get a scratch/bruise on your shins


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

There's lots of pedals with short, rounded or stubby pins that are a lot less likely to cut up your shins.
And they work fine with trairunners or any other shoes you've already got with open tread.
Wellgo makes some. Origin8 Slimline work fine. Origin8 Ul8 MTB Slimline 9/16" Gray Pedals - Modern Bike
Keep your heels low.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

smashysmashy said:


> I'm looking at buying five tens this friday actually. We'll see if they are genuinely better than the shoes I already have, cause they don't stick for ****. haha.


I've heard the latest iteration of five tens aren't what they used to be. I'm told Ride Concepts makes a better shoe now.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

kpdemello said:


> I've heard the latest iteration of five tens aren't what they used to be. I'm told Ride Concepts makes a better shoe now.


These days, I prefer my RCs. The 5.10 soles are sticker, but I don't have a slipping problem.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

5.10s fit my foot better; I can’t detect a difference between RC’s and 5.10’s sole grip.
=sParty


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

dugt said:


> Are flat pedals safer than clipless? If they are, and I think they would be, I should switch to flat pedals because my bones are old and fragile. I've read a lot about flat pedals vs clipless and I don't recall reading much about the differences in safety, I recently switched to flats while I recover from hip replacement surgery and my cheap little road bike flats are ok but good flats would be much better. I love clipless for climbing steep hills but other than that, they are overkill for me. If flats are better at preventing falls on trails, I will buy good flats and make a permanent switch to them.
> 
> Thanks!


Are you a Picard puppet?

Asking for a friend …


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

JKA said:


> View attachment 1994012
> 
> 
> Flats might be safer in some cases, but not to my work partner. In all fairness, he wasn't a vastly experienced rider at this time. His foot slipped off the pedal going over a small jump. Luckily he's an eye doc so he went to our office and stitched himself up. I ride flats on some bikes and clipless on others. There are pros and cons both ways.


Riding with shin guards protects your legs, just saying …


----------



## Wrongturn (Jul 17, 2016)

There is some float when clipped in, but with flats you can reposition your foot by several inches to relieve repetitive motion tension. Switching to flats greatly reduced hip pain. Don’t know which is safer but I can ride longer with flats.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> There's lots of pedals with short, rounded or stubby pins that are a lot less likely to cut up your shins.
> And they work fine with trairunners or any other shoes you've already got with open tread.
> Wellgo makes some. Origin8 Slimline work fine. Origin8 Ul8 MTB Slimline 9/16" Gray Pedals - Modern Bike
> Keep your heels low.


Rounded pins sound good to me. This type is popular but they look like skin scoops and the threads look too sharp too. They look like the lightest option.












Pins that screw in from the back, like the pins below, are more rounded and have no skin scoop hole in the middle.









These look better to me too. It would be easy to put the head of one in a drill driver and spin to file off the edge on the shoe end.


----------



## Dkayak (12 mo ago)

If you’re an older rider seeking to avoid injury, there‘s much advantage to sticking with whatever you’re used to riding. Changing it up has risks of its own. I unclip quickly, without a conscious thought, so flats would be a risky transition. Someone used to flats takes on different risks by learning to ride clipped in. There’s no best or worst, only familiar or new.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

The shin bashing thing only last a few years tops. You eventually sort it out.


----------



## shooop (Dec 4, 2021)

Nurse Ben said:


> Riding with shin guards protects your legs, just saying …


I bought shin guards after my shin's 1st meet with pedals. Its a 30sec hassle literally and the peace of mind to be able to push harder.


----------



## Ripbird (Jun 25, 2020)

I have no experience with clipless, but many split second instances that I feel I wouldn't have been able to unclip and flats saved the day. I wear the G-Form soccer shin guards to help avoid the dreaded Oneup pedal gash. 

For those wanting to try Five Ten Freerider Pro's, 60% off here. Free exchanges to find the right size.








Five Ten Mens Freerider Pro Mountain Bike Shoe at BikeTiresDirect


The Five Ten Mens Freerider Pro Mountain Bike Shoes are flat pedal mountain bike shoes with an impact-resistant toe box.




www.biketiresdirect.com


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

GlazedHam said:


> The shin bashing thing only last a few years tops. You eventually sort it out.


 Definition of "a few" needed.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

fly4130 said:


> Definition of "a few" needed.


Also need to specify the amount of transfusions - for budgetary reasons.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Any answer that boils down to “_You can’t [whatever] with [flats or clipless]_” is BS.

OTOH, simply changing that to “_*I* can’t [whatever] with [flats or clipless]_” is good info.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Ripbird said:


> I have no experience with clipless, but many split second instances that I feel I wouldn't have been able to unclip and flats saved the day. I wear the G-Form soccer shin guards to help avoid the dreaded Oneup pedal gash.
> 
> For those wanting to try Five Ten Freerider Pro's, 60% off here. Free exchanges to find the right size.
> 
> ...


The price in the link is $150. How do you get the 60% off price?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

milehi said:


> I can't imagine racing DH on flats but the majority does. I have to be connected to the bike.


I thought most high level DH racers use clipless.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

A couple of years ago a friend of mine switched to flat pedals and he loves them so I just called him to talk about it. He said his pedals came with pins that weren't screwed in and he never screwed them in. He said they work great without the pins. I asked what shoes he uses thinking maybe he uses nice grippy soft souled shoes to compensate for using no pins but he uses ordinary hiking boots. I thought that was funny given the many posts here about the importance of good shoes and adequate pins for grip. Different strokes for different folks. By the way, where we ride is mostly packed dirt trails.

Edit: My friend just realized that he has been using the pins but upside down. He forgot that he screwed the pins in so that the heads are sticking out. They are relatively rounded but seem to provide enough grip.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

It'll depend on what and how you're riding. None of this would work well for the chunk here.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

What about pedals like this?

I have a friend that races everything from Single Speed to Enduros and he says for XC racing and short travel bikes he goes clipless with racing-stiff shoes. As the travel goes up and the trails get steeper and more tech, he switches to this type of pedal along with a shoe that allows feel through the pedal...no pins...


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Those are clipless, and they have pins. they are the worst of both worlds 

Their main purpose has been to allow a platform to put your foot on if you cant quick clip in. I personally do not quite get why you'd want them. (the first of these was the shimano DX in the 90s)


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

smashysmashy said:


> Those are clipless, and they have pins. they are the worst of both worlds
> 
> Their main purpose has been to allow a platform to put your foot on if you cant quick clip in. I personally do not quite get why you'd want them. (the first of these was the shimano DX in the 90s)


My friend that uses them removed the pins as stated above. When sections get sketchy he says he can unclip in nasty sections but still keep his feet on the pedals to feel the bike handling better than he can with pure clipless pedals...


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

milehi said:


> I rode flats the other day with my wife for the first time in forever. Some old triple traps from the late 80s from the parts bin. It was awkward and somewhat unsafe putting power down with a clip less style foot placement but we were going to a saloon after the ride and I didn't want to wear cycling shoes. I'm now looking at SPD sandals.


I have some really cool Sand Paper Flats for my Beach Cruiser. They are designed to be used with Flip Flops. They are FORTE Brand, which was the house brand for Performance Bike, I bet you can still find some. I put some on my wifes cruiser as well.


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

@milehi check out the Keen Commuter. You can keep your toenails when the bar cruise turns goofy.

**edit Looks like not enough people checked em out over the years, they are off the market **


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Darth Lefty said:


> Clips - fall over, get a scratch/bruise on your elbows
> 
> Flats - bounce off, get a scratch/bruise on your shins


Or in my case roll off the disengage with no issues, actual crash is at 1:30 in the video:





This was about 8 years ago, but I still to this day have always been able to dab as needed and dismount during a crash without the bike sticking to me.

But the topic on hand was more about changing from one to the other after a long time on one, not pros and cons of each.


----------



## Brad Pitted (Oct 7, 2018)

eb1888 said:


> There's lots of pedals with short, rounded or stubby pins that are a lot less likely to cut up your shins.
> And they work fine with trairunners or any other shoes you've already got with open tread.
> Wellgo makes some. Origin8 Slimline work fine. Origin8 Ul8 MTB Slimline 9/16" Gray Pedals - Modern Bike
> Keep your heels low.


Stay well clear of those O8s if you plan on any actual MTBing. This was a sudden failure that luckily didn’t incur any unplanned orthodontics.


----------



## LarryMagoo (Jan 13, 2022)

Good Moves Klurejr.....Man those bars are narrow compared to today...on my bikes from the mid 90's my bars were 22"...a lot has changed in Mt Biking in those 8 years...Glad you did not get hurt badly.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've used flat/platform pedals since I started mtb in 2007. Always have with any mtb trails (dh, xc ). Five Ten Freerider Pro shoes is my weapon of choice. Flat soles, super sticky grip (feet feel absolutely planted), they look decent and you can usually get them for a good price. I've never had a shinburger.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

fly4130 said:


> Definition of "a few" needed.


Max Fredriksson looks like he's about 15, so less then 15 years I would guess. On the other hand, Brett Rheeder has got to be at least 21. So confusing.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

LarryMagoo said:


> Good Moves Klurejr.....Man those bars are narrow compared to today...on my bikes from the mid 90's my bars were 22"...a lot has changed in Mt Biking in those 8 years...Glad you did not get hurt badly.


Thanks and I loved that bike, 2008 kona coiler. My current rig is a 2017 model year intense spider and has wider bars, but still narrow compared to some of my friends tree clippers.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

The OP has made a decision. For now I'm going to keep using clipless pedals. I was about to buy some Stamp 7's but I thought I should confirm that I still can't put on my clipless shoes because of stiffness from hip replacement.... but I got into them. The next step was to see how painful it is to twist out of my clipless pedals and it was totally painless. That was also a pleasant surprise. So, I don't have to use slip on shoes and flat pedals anymore. My biggest reason for staying with clipless is I really like to pull up and spin my way up steeper hills. 

Also I wouldn't take advantage of most of the advantages of flat pedals. In short, I don't aspire to be a better mt biker, ride more challenging terrain, jump or do any tricks. I just want to ride the easy packed dirt forest trails near my house and get some good exercise. A friend of mine rides the same trails easily with slick flat pedals, no pins and regular hiking boots. Apparently my rides don't require sticky shoes, pedals with pins, and shin guards or clipless pedals. 

I'm taking the geriatric easy route. I think my clipless pedals are adjusted to release as easily as possible and I have never pre-released.

Thanks for all of the comments above! It has been interesting and I learned a lot.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

dugt said:


> The OP has made a decision. For now I'm going to keep using clipless pedals. I was about to buy some Stamp 7's but I thought I should confirm that I still can't put on my clipless shoes because of stiffness from hip replacement.... but I got into them. The next step was to see how painful it is to twist out of my clipless pedals and it was totally painless. That was also a pleasant surprise. So, I don't have to use slip on shoes and flat pedals anymore. My biggest reason for staying with clipless is I really like to pull up and spin my way up steeper hills.
> 
> Also I wouldn't take advantage of most of the advantages of flat pedals. In short, I don't aspire to be a better mt biker, ride more challenging terrain, jump or do any tricks. I just want to ride the easy packed dirt forest trails near my house and get some good exercise. A friend of mine rides the same trails easily with slick flat pedals, no pins and regular hiking boots. Apparently my rides don't require sticky shoes, pedals with pins, and shin guards or clipless pedals.
> 
> ...


I am glad you found our obnoxious comments helpful!

Ride on!


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

dugt said:


> The OP has made a decision. For now I'm going to keep using clipless pedals.


Cool deal hope they work out for you. Happy trails and enjoy your ride. I myself learned something here and am happy with choosing flats. Nice to have choices. 



dugt said:


> lso I wouldn't take advantage of most of the advantages of flat pedals. In short, I don't aspire to be a better mt biker, ride more challenging terrain, jump or do any tricks. I just want to ride the easy packed dirt forest trails near my house and get some good exercise


I'm in the same boat as you. Nothing to prove to anyone. I will continue to use the clips on my road bike though.


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

I just read the whole thread. I got time on my hands....laid up with a broken leg 

The accident was not bike related but I can tell you a busted leg is not a minor inconvenience, and it hurts like hell, even ten days post op.

I'm 61 and switched to platforms two years ago after riding clipless off road since the early '90's. Ironically I did this because I perceived it to be safer, and wanted to avoid breaking something...i e me!

I miss my Spuds but I think I have got the hang of platforms now. Ain't going to be riding anytime soon though


----------



## fly4130 (Apr 3, 2009)

Awesome news OP! Here is to a short rehab and a long ride! @TeeCee best of luck to you as well.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

You know we’ve hit the doldrums when we discuss:

Tubes vs tuberledd
Flats vs clipless
Full suspension vs hardtails
29” vs 27.5
Plus tires vs no plus tires
Ebikes vs non ebikes
Waist packs vs backpacks 
Aluminum vs steel vs carbon

Did you know the average American checks their phone every four minutes?

That’s truly Amazing and kinda sad.

I’m going riding now on my flat pedaled, aluminum hardtail, I’ll probably die 🙄


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurse Ben said:


> I’m going riding now on my flat pedaled, aluminum hardtail, I’ll probably die 🙄


I did that this morning. I'm already dead.


----------



## ElTortoise (Jul 27, 2015)

d365 said:


> Flats are probably safer, but I like being locked into my pedals when it gets chunky.
> 
> I've been able to bail out with clips and avoid big crashes many times, but I've also come to a complete stop and fallen over b/c I couldn't unclip many times too.


Ah yes, the infamous 0 MPH wipeout has bit me many times too. One argument in favor of flats...


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

ElTortoise said:


> Ah yes, the infamous 0 MPH wipeout has bit me many times too. One argument in favor of flats...


You can totally do a 0mph wipe out on flats up a technical hill.

I mean, I've heard that hypothetically other people can do that.

Hey look over there!

_runs_


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

I swear this forum is a jinx

Slow lazy switchback type turn, somehow managed to slip out, couldn't unclip and went down. No biggie, didn't hurt...

And then I see this:










Sufficed to say, this wouldn't have happened with flats.


----------



## rod9301 (Oct 30, 2004)

smashysmashy said:


> You can totally do a 0mph wipe out on flats up a technical hill.
> 
> I mean, I've heard that hypothetically other people can do that.
> 
> ...


I've done it

Sent from my moto g 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Brad Pitted said:


> Stay well clear of those O8s if you plan on any actual MTBing. This was a sudden failure that luckily didn’t incur any unplanned orthodontics.
> View attachment 1994206


And my experience over several years is exactly the opposite. No chance I'd change.
Wellgo B124 is another example with short stubby pins.
Wellgo B124 Platform Pedals | Tree Fort Bikes


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

dugt said:


> A couple of years ago a friend of mine switched to flat pedals and he loves them so I just called him to talk about it. He said his pedals came with pins that weren't screwed in and he never screwed them in. He said they work great without the pins. I asked what shoes he uses thinking maybe he uses nice grippy soft souled shoes to compensate for using no pins but he uses ordinary hiking boots. I thought that was funny given the many posts here about the importance of good shoes and adequate pins for grip. Different strokes for different folks. By the way, where we ride is mostly packed dirt trails.
> 
> Edit: My friend just realized that he has been using the pins but upside down. He forgot that he screwed the pins in so that the heads are sticking out. They are relatively rounded but seem to provide enough grip.


I'm replying to my own post to make people aware of the false info. I said my friend was riding well with no pins in his flat pedals but he was wrong. He has been using the pins but upside down. He forgot that he screwed the pins in but he did and he screwed them in so that the heads are sticking up instead of the more gripping threaded ends.. They are relatively rounded but seem to provide enough grip for him. That seems like a reasonable option, more reasonable than no pins.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

centershot said:


> I have more scars on my shins from the pegs on flat pedals than clipless........I think if you are used to the clipless then they are safe (maybe safer) in most conditions.


I'd agree with this. I've been on clipless since they were invented. When I ride flats on a serious trail, it's usually not a good thing... i.e., not "safe" for me.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

dugt said:


> I'm replying to my own post to make people aware of the false info. I said my friend was riding well with no pins in his flat pedals but he was wrong. He has been using the pins but upside down. He forgot that he screwed the pins in but he did and he screwed them in so that the heads are sticking up instead of the more gripping threaded ends.. They are relatively rounded but seem to provide enough grip for him. That seems like a reasonable option, more reasonable than no pins.


The 'grip' is provided by the interference between the raised screw heads and tread on your shoe sole _*when you have an angle created by putting weight on your pedals with your heels lowered from horizontal.*_* No sticky special rubber compound or long sharp pins are necessary for this effect. Lowering your heels means your feet can't be bounced up off your pedals. They would have to be scraped over the pins. With your weight on the pedals this ain't happening.*


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Nobody on this thread has ever pulled out of their cleats on a big jump? What you are used to is probably the safest.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

eb1888 said:


> The 'grip' is provided by the interference between the raised screw heads and tread on your shoe sole _*when you have an angle created by putting weight on your pedals with your heels lowered from horizontal.*_* No sticky special rubber compound or long sharp pins are necessary for this effect. Lowering your heels means your feet can't be bounced up off your pedals. They would have to be scraped over the pins. With your weight on the pedals this ain't happening.*


This is only now sinking in. I mean, I "knew" this, but in the same way I "know" how to fly a 737... haha. Going to see if I can apply this more consciously.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

eb1888 said:


> The 'grip' is provided by the interference between the raised screw heads and tread on your shoe sole _*when you have an angle created by putting weight on your pedals with your heels lowered from horizontal.*_* No sticky special rubber compound or long sharp pins are necessary for this effect. Lowering your heels means your feet can't be bounced up off your pedals. They would have to be scraped over the pins. With your weight on the pedals this ain't happening.*


Do people that use the Low Heal technique, pedal with their heals low or only dip their heals when coasting? 

By the way, "Low spark of high healed boys" is a good song by Ten Years After.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

dugt said:


> Do people that use the Low Heal technique, pedal with their heals low or only dip their heals when coasting?
> 
> By the way, "Low spark of high healed boys" is a good song by Ten Years After.


I think, generally, you are not pedalling over anything so rough you'd bounce off.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

'Low Spark of High Heeled Boys' was by Traffic. I was a huge Ten Years After fan.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

Apparently m


ddoh said:


> 'Low Spark of High Heeled Boys' was by Traffic. I was a huge Ten Years After fan.


Oops, you are right. I was a big fan of both bands and that is my only excuse.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

GlazedHam said:


> Nobody on this thread has ever pulled out of their cleats on a big jump? What you are used to is probably the safest.


I never have. Of course my jumps are all not that big. But I’ve never come out of them in the air unintentionally.


----------



## dugt (May 26, 2012)

kapusta said:


> I never have. Of course my jumps are all not that big. But I’ve never come out of them in the air unintentionally.


I've never come out of my clipless pedals unintentionally anywhere. A couple of times I have had this Benny Hill moment. I prepare to stop, flick out of one pedal and then fall over on the opposite side. I blame Satan.


----------



## ballisticexchris (Jun 14, 2016)

I would be curious how many of us switch back and forth from off road motorcycles to MTB? For me the flat pedals are a perfect transition. Yesterday it felt so natural. Also love my Moto brake setups on all my bikes (left rear/right front).


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I switch back and forth from mt bike to road, both clipless, to mx bikes and have never had an issue with either the foot interface or front/right-to-front brake lever on the moto to right-to-rear on bicycles.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

My brakes have always been front right, rear left. People who borrow my bikes immediately crash haha.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> There's a considerable amount of float available in most pedals. *I actually have more of an issue with my feet being 'locked' in place with platforms.*


Same here.

I used platforms on all my bikes for the first ~20 years of riding, which included the first 7 years of "serious" mountain biking. I eventually switched to clipless after moving to the Rockies where most of my rides started with 5+ miles of sustained climbing. After riding clipless for about another 20 years I tried going back to platforms. My observations;

- I like having my foot EXACTLY in the same place on my pedal everytime. This is automatic with clipless but readjusting my foot position on platforms is difficult since I need to lift my foot enough to clear the pins before repositioning.

- There's far less float on an platform pedal with decent pins than ther is on clipless.

- I don't like how platforms lend themselves to unanticipated pedal strikes far more than clipless.

- I learned to unclip in the event of a crash pretty quickly (but I was also in my mid 20s so the occasional fall wasn't too painful). Once you build up a bit of muscle memory unclipping is a non-issue.


----------

